# Regripless R perm



## Diniz (Feb 3, 2011)

I found that my OH R perm algorithm was really good if executed in the right way. Using the D' finger trick (same as E perm) you can execute the entire R perm without regrips (the usual one have 2).
So at least for me it was a really improvement, i got from 1.52 avg12 from the usual one, to 1.07 avg12 with sub1 single!

I was asked to to this video by Brazilian cubers, and i decided to share here too 








> R' U2 R' D' R U' R' D R U R U' R' U' R
> 
> R perm without regrips
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 3, 2011)

You forgot to put the apostrophe after the first single U turn in the description.

I'm going to switch to this one, along with it's mirror:
R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R'


----------



## Marcell (Feb 3, 2011)

Diniz said:


> R' U2 R' D' R *U'* R' D R U R U' R' U' R


..


----------



## amostay2004 (Feb 3, 2011)

Pretty nice  Might practise this a bit and see how fast I can do it. Typo in description though.

R' U2 R' D' R *U'* R' D R U R U' R' U' R


----------



## Diniz (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, its fixed now.

Its a really nice alg Amos, i hope some fast people try it =D


----------



## FoxWolf (Feb 3, 2011)

I still prefer the alg from badmephisto's site personally; I really hate doing D's (but then again I never practice them).
[R' U2 R U2] [R' F] [R U R' U'] [R' F'] R2 U'


----------



## Max Neitzel (Feb 3, 2011)

very nice alg! I think I will use it


----------



## Diniz (Feb 3, 2011)

FoxWolf said:


> I still prefer the alg from badmephisto's site personally; I really hate doing D's (but then again I never practice them).
> [R' U2 R U2] [R' F] [R U R' U'] [R' F'] R2 U'



Yeah, thats the usual one, everyone uses it (at least here in Brazil =P). Like i said i got a great improvement when i abandoned this alg and changed to the new one, but i was already used to do D' fingertrick from the Eperm, so it was an easy transition.



fatboyxpc said:


> You forgot to put the apostrophe after the first single U turn in the description.
> 
> I'm going to switch to this one, along with it's mirror:
> R U2 R D R' U R D' R' U' R' U R U R'


I tried this one too, but it was really awkward to execute without regrips.
The one that i currently use for this case is:
R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' 
I can avg 1.3-1.4


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 3, 2011)

I find the D' harder in the first one than the second one, interesting how we are backwards. Try doing the D' in Ra with your right index finger. R U2 R D (standard R double flick R then D pull w/left ring), R' U R (standard here as well, much like inserting an F2L slot). that R puts your index nicely at BDR so you can pull to RDF then R' U' gives you time to position that index again for a U like the second U in sune, then finish it off like a normal F2L pair again (or like the end of sune except U instead of U2).


----------



## Diniz (Feb 3, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Try doing the D' in Ra with your right index finger. R U2 R D (standard R double flick R then D pull w/left ring), R' U R (standard here as well, much like inserting an F2L slot). that R puts your index nicely at BDR so you can pull to RDF then R' U' gives you time to position that index again for a U like the second U in sune, then finish it off like a normal F2L pair again (or like the end of sune except U instead of U2).



Yeah, thats exactly the way i do, but even with practice, i couldn't avg sub1.5 =/ (but iam sure too that people like Breandan can sub1 it =P)



fatboyxpc said:


> I find the D' harder in the first one than the second one, interesting how we are backwards.


Hehe, maybe because iam left handed, idk..
But anyway that finger trick is important to do the Eperm fast too, so its really useful to learn it.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 3, 2011)

I use it for the E perm but it's just awkward in this one. I'm trying to get used to it though. I can't average sub1.5 with either of these yet, but I also just tried them now. I rarely averaged sub1.7 with the "standard" R perms, and I feel like I should be able to sub1.5 these w/ease after I get used to them.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

OMG i love this alg so much more than the R' U2 R U2 etc. one


----------



## yockee (Feb 4, 2011)

What is this other E perm everyone's talking about? The E perm I use is: R2 U R' d' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') R U R' F U' F2. 

OH, you guys mean the regular E perm, just using that trick for the D', I see.


----------



## uberCuber (Feb 4, 2011)

yockee said:


> What is this other E perm everyone's talking about? The E perm I use is: R2 U R' d' (R U R' U') (R U R' U') R U R' F U' F2.
> 
> OH, you guys mean the regular E perm, just using that trick for the D', I see.


 
x' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U' R' D'


----------



## yockee (Feb 4, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Yeah, thats the usual one, everyone uses it (at least here in Brazil =P). Like i said i got a great improvement when i abandoned this alg and changed to the new one, but i was already used to do D' fingertrick from the Eperm, so it was an easy transition.
> 
> 
> I tried this one too, but it was really awkward to execute without regrips.
> ...


 
There is also one that Syuhei posted in a video, almost like a J perm: R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R'.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 4, 2011)

I use the PLL from Badmephs site. I think most people use it. I don't have to regrip with that...


----------



## Diniz (Feb 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I use the PLL from Badmephs site. I think most people use it. I don't have to regrip with that...


I wonder how do you execute it, because i have to regrip at this 2 points:
R' U2 R *U2* R' F R U R' U' *R'* F' R2


----------



## Escher (Feb 4, 2011)

Diniz said:


> I wonder how do you execute it, because i have to regrip at this 2 points:
> R' U2 R *U2* R' F R U R' U' *R'* F' R2


 
U2' - lefty doubleflick.
R' - because F' is performed with RH index finger on RFU you don't need to regrip for this.


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 4, 2011)

R' eidoU2' R kirU2 is sexy


----------



## EricReese (Feb 4, 2011)

Did you want me to make a video?


----------



## maggot (Feb 4, 2011)

i currently hate r perm the most out of all of them. i am glad that this was brought up because im too lazy to look for a new one! thanks a bunch! 

stupid question about regrips on the badmephisto Rperm, so what do you do about AUF? do you regrip? or do you perform as l2? or do you cube rotate for R perms (x2 after the R perm is finished or before you begin the R perm)? 

when i do R' F' (with left index finger like a U'), i would need to do x2 to get back to the top, or am i performing this incorrectly?


----------



## Diniz (Feb 4, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Did you want me to make a video?


If the execution is the same as Rowan, there is no need for it, thanks!



Escher said:


> U2' - lefty doubleflick.
> R' - because F' is performed with RH index finger on RFU you don't need to regrip for this.


Wow, thanks really tricky! Thanks for the explanation! Did you took a try on the one i proposed?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't do the U2 with lefty, so I'll be sticking do the regripless R perm


----------



## Escher (Feb 4, 2011)

Diniz said:


> If the execution is the same as Rowan, there is no need for it, thanks!
> 
> 
> Wow, thanks really tricky! Thanks for the explanation! Did you took a try on the one i proposed?



Yeah I quite like it, I'll probably practice it for a bit soon and see whether it's faster than what I use already , it feels like it might be more consistent.

I'll probably do an example video soon with the algs I use that involve the F' and U2' fingertricks, it works incredibly well with quite a few


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 4, 2011)

Diniz said:


> I tried this one too, but it was really awkward to execute without regrips.
> The one that i currently use for this case is:
> R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R'
> I can avg 1.3-1.4


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3SdWN5jPHk

sq1 D' is ftw


----------



## Diniz (Feb 4, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3SdWN5jPHk


Yeah, thats exactly the way I execute it! I wonder if Breandan executes that way too..



Escher said:


> I'll probably do an example video soon with the algs I use that involve the F' and U2' fingertricks, it works incredibly well with quite a few



It would be really nice =D


----------



## Eduardo Lins (Feb 5, 2011)

it's a good algorithm dude.


----------



## Egide (Apr 16, 2011)

Just found this a while ago; don't know if it already exists so ... RU'R2D'RUR'DRU'RU'R'URUR'


----------



## timeless (Apr 18, 2011)

Diniz said:


> Yeah, thats exactly the way i do, but even with practice, i couldn't avg sub1.5 =/ (but iam sure too that people like Breandan can sub1 it =P)
> 
> 
> Hehe, maybe because iam left handed, idk..
> But anyway that finger trick is important to do the Eperm fast too, so its really useful to learn it.


 
is ur Rb perm just mirrored to left hand?


----------



## Diniz (Apr 19, 2011)

timeless said:


> is ur Rb perm just mirrored to left hand?


 
I use R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' for Rb now.


----------

